# Wer ist Deutschlands hübscheste Frau?



## ffmommenheim (2 Feb. 2011)

Wer sind die ersten 3 plätze in deutschland von den frauen für euch.. Also alle die hübsch sind aber aus Deutschland kommen egal aus welcher Branche hauptsache man kennt sie :thumbup:


----------



## ffmommenheim (2 Feb. 2011)

Platz 1= Heidi Klum
Platz 2= Sonja Kraus 
Platz 3=collien fernandes


----------



## Summertime (2 Feb. 2011)

die Jacobs-sister.


----------



## knutbert (3 Feb. 2011)

Alida Kurass
Sonja Zietlow
Franziska van Almsick
Barbara Schöneberger
Katharina Witt
Regina Halmich
Jeanette Biedermann
Leonore Capell
Marlene Lufen
Jasmin Wagner


----------



## Nessuno (3 Feb. 2011)

Platz 1= Karoline Herfurth 
Platz 2= Anne Will
Platz 3= Karoline Eichhorn
Platz 4= Claudia Michelsen
Platz 5= Helene Fischer


----------



## Nielebock (3 Feb. 2011)

Platz 1- Veronica Ferres
Platz 2- Nina Bott
Platz 3- Muriel Baumeister
Platz 4- Alexandra Neldel


----------



## Quick Nick (3 Feb. 2011)

1. Annika Kipp
2. Lena Meyer Landrut
3. Alida Kurras
4. Sandra Ahrabian
5. Tina Kaiser


----------



## erwinfrank46 (3 Feb. 2011)

Magda Breszka
B.Schöneberger
Karin Thaler
Tamara Rohloff
Sophie Schütt


----------



## MrCap (5 Feb. 2011)

*1. Barbara Schöneberger
2. Christine Neubauer
3. Andrea Kiewel*


----------



## L.K. (5 Feb. 2011)

Lena Meyer Landrut
Collien Fernandes 
Jasmin Wagner


----------



## Punisher (5 Feb. 2011)

Franzi van Almsick
Collien Fernandes
Nazan Eckes


----------



## tropical (5 Feb. 2011)

Alexandra Neldel 
Veronica Ferres
Sonja Zietlow


----------



## Stoney (6 Feb. 2011)

Meine Top 5

Charlotte ENGELhardt:thumbup:
Nazan Eckes
Colieen Feranndez
Alexandra Neldel
Lena Meyer Landrut


----------



## jean58 (6 Feb. 2011)

:thumbup:
nazan eckes
annika kipp
sophia thomalla


----------



## thomashm (6 Feb. 2011)

Anne Brendler
Annette Frier
Elena Uhlig
Katharina Schubert
Tamara Rohloff


----------



## frankreich (6 Feb. 2011)

Naturlich fur mich 
Mavie Hörbiger und Alexandra Maria Lara


----------



## jonasdietrich (6 Feb. 2011)

charlotte engelhardt
sonja kraus 
babara schöneberger


----------



## MSV1902 (16 Feb. 2011)

1. meine Frau 
2. Annika Kipp:thumbup:
3. Anja Heyde 
4. Katja Burkard :WOW:


----------



## Excalibur (16 Feb. 2011)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## linu (20 Feb. 2011)

Nazan Eckes
Alexandra Schalaudeck
Karoline Schuch

sind meine Favoriten.


----------



## Celebs_fan2011 (20 Feb. 2011)

Nessuno schrieb:


> Platz 5= Helene Fischer



geborene Russin Sieh an.


----------



## kisukide (22 Feb. 2011)

Nr.1 Diane Kruger 
Nr.2 Heidi Klum:thumbup:
Nr.3 Annett Möller


----------



## Bargo (22 Feb. 2011)

Nein, ich mache bei solchen Umfagen nicht mehr mit. 
Nein, ich mache bei solchen Umfagen nicht mehr mit. 
Nein, ich mache bei solchen Umfagen nicht mehr mit. 
Nein, ich mache bei solchen Umfagen nicht mehr mit. 
Nein, ich mache bei solchen Umfagen nicht mehr mit. 
Nein, ich mache bei solchen Umfagen nicht mehr mit. 
...


----------



## Blitzer19 (22 Feb. 2011)

Meine Fußballmanschaft 

01. Alexandra Neldel
02. Jessica Ginkel
03. Mandy Capristo
04. Janina Uhse
05. Madeleine Wehle
06. Helene Fischer
07. Tina Kaiser
08. Singa Gaetgens
09. Mareille Höppner
10. Miriam Wimmer
11. Nazan Eckes
(12.) Nova Meierhenrich
(13.) Yvonne Schröder
(14.) Wolke Hegenbarth
(15.) Verena Wriedt
(16.) Sandra Ahrabian
:crazy:

Ok, ok...ich muß mich zwingen aufzuhören!


----------



## cosanostra (22 Feb. 2011)

:WOW: +  = :drip:
Ulla Kock am Brink 
Sonja Zietlow 
Britt Hagedorn 

(Helene Fischer,Sandra Thier)


----------



## Eagleeye (22 Feb. 2011)

Nazan Eckes
Annika Kipp
Charlotte Engelhardt
Tina Kaiser
Helene Fischer
Alexandra Maria Lara
Annemarie Warnkross 
Diane Kruger
Mandy Capristo
Janina Uhse


----------



## kwademagitta (23 Feb. 2011)

Ich Meine 1Britt 2 Sonja Kraus 3 Tina Kaiser 4Christine Neubauer:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## syriaplanum (26 Feb. 2011)

1 Nina Eichinger
2 Annett Möller 
3 Gabriella de Almeida Rinne
4 Funny Rinne


----------



## kayleigh1960 (26 Feb. 2011)

1. Alexandra Kamps
2. Mariella Ahrens
3. Katharina Witt


----------



## Sassi (26 Feb. 2011)

1 Saskia Valencia 2 Stephanie Müller Spirra 3 Sandra Schneiders
:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## peterehrlich (26 Feb. 2011)

Sandra Ahrabian!!!!!
Wer sonst


----------



## DennisBrow (27 Feb. 2011)

#1 Collien Fernandes
#2 Annemarie Warnkross
#3 Sara Nuru


----------



## Labhras (27 Feb. 2011)

1) Lena Meyer-Landrut
2) Meine Freundin
3) Meine Ex-Freundin

Ja, in der Reihenfolge. Kann ja auch nix für ...


----------



## kurty (27 Feb. 2011)

so ist es : Anica dobra


----------



## Franky70 (27 Feb. 2011)

Schwer...eigentlich unmöglich sich auf drei Frauen zu beschränken...ich versuchs mal:
Barbara Schöneberger, Sonya Kraus und Alexandra Neldel.


----------



## recyclingpapier (4 März 2011)

auf jeden fall magdalena neuner !


----------



## kwademagitta (4 März 2011)

Ich sage Britt ;Barbara Schöneberger Maxi Bieber Sonja Kraus


----------



## magnum9669 (6 März 2011)

1. Christina Plate
2. Sabrina Staubitz
3. Jessica Ginkel


----------



## ramro (18 März 2011)

Nina Eichinger
Annika Kipp
Stephanie Rahn
Jeanette Biedermann
Nazan Eckes
Birgit Schrowange
Heike Götz
......


----------



## Teslapanzer (3 Apr. 2011)

Beate Igel
Sarah Bogen 
Sarah Uhlrich


----------



## Ncr7 (3 Apr. 2011)

Von der etwas älteren Fraktion:
Simone Thomalla
Barbara Schöneberger
Britt Hagedorn

Von den Jüngeren:
Charlotte Engelhardt
Collien Fernandes
Sonya Kraus


----------



## saboteur87 (4 Apr. 2011)

lena meyer landrut


----------



## simon1973 (4 Apr. 2011)

Sabrina Staubitz !wer sonst:thumbup:


----------



## tropical (4 Apr. 2011)

Nora Tschirner
Alexandra Neldel
Sonja Zietlow


----------



## boy 2 (5 Apr. 2011)

Deine Frau 
Angela Merkel
Boy George


----------



## congo64 (5 Apr. 2011)

Olivia Jones


----------



## hotte se (10 Apr. 2011)

1. Nina Moghaddam
2. Janina Uhse
3. Verona Pooth


----------



## zebra (13 Apr. 2011)

verona pooth,charlotte engelhardt,heidi klum,johanna klum,eva padberg,anni wendler,sophia thomalla,alexandra maria lara! ohne bestimmte reihenfolge!


----------



## Stoney (13 Apr. 2011)

Charlotte ENGELhardt:thumbup:


----------



## collins (3 Mai 2011)

Helene Fischer - Russland
Mirjam Weichselbraun - Österreich
Magdalena Neuner - Bayern

(upps,alles keine Deutschen  )


----------



## neman64 (3 Mai 2011)

1. Sonya Kraus
2. Sonja Zietlow
3. Andrea " Kiwi " Kiewel
4. Marlene Lufen
5. Charlotte Engelhardt
6. Verona Pooth
7. Alexandra Neldel
8. Sabrina Staubitz
9. Simone Tohmalla
10. Britt Hagedorn
11. Barbara Schöneberger
12. Magdalena Neuner
13. Katharina Witt
14. Katharina Wilhelm


----------



## EveryLara (3 Mai 2011)

Alexandra Maria Lara <3


----------



## jr1982 (4 Mai 2011)

Michelle (schlagersängerin)
Andrea Berg
Roberta Bieling
Charlotte Engelhardt
Anja Kling
Caroline Beil


----------



## varius (7 Mai 2011)

1. Sophia Thomalla
2. Lena Meyer-Landrut
3. Nina Moghaddam


----------



## meyki (8 Mai 2011)

Annika Kipp
Tina kaiser
Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## uws (9 Mai 2011)

1. Mandy Capristo:thumbup:
2. Magdalena Neuner
3. Sonja Zietlow
4. Collien Fernandes
5. Alexandra Neldel
6. Katharina Witt
7. Marlene Lufen
8. Alexandra Neldel
9. Britt Hagedorn
10. Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Heiner2 (18 Mai 2011)

Ohne mich auf eine genaue Reihenfolge festlegen zu wollen:

Bettie Ballhaus
Andrea Sawatzki
Desiree Nick
Dolly Buster
Andrea Kiewel
Kim Fisher
Regina Halmich
Nadine Krüger
Maren Gilzer


----------



## reedy91 (26 Mai 2011)

1.Michelle (schlager)!!!
2. Annemarie Warnkross
3.Collien fernandes
4.Sandy Mölling
5.alex neldel


----------



## ToolAddict (2 Juni 2011)

1. Maike Billitis
2. Susan Hoecke
3. Daniela Aschenbach


----------



## marine123114 (12 Juni 2011)

Nr1 Betina Zimmermann
Nr2 Lena Gercke
Nr3 Heid Klum


----------



## edge095 (12 Juni 2011)

1. Anne Menden
2. Barbara Meier
3. Lena Gercke


----------



## wnotarzt (12 Juni 2011)

Lisa Martinek
Sabrina Staubitz
Inge Posmyk


----------



## Heinerich VIII (13 Juni 2011)

MrCap schrieb:


> *1. Barbara Schöneberger
> 2. Christine Neubauer
> 3. Andrea Kiewel*



Dass finde ich echt auch, mein bester. da verstehen wir uns aber wirklich!


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juni 2011)

Alexandra Kamps
Collien Fernandes
Jana Beller
Annemarie Warnkross
Sonya Kraus
Xenia Seeberg
Mariella Ahrens
Michelle
usw.


----------



## munader (14 Juni 2011)

1. Mirjam Weichselbraun
2. Johanna Klum
3. Josefine Preuß


----------



## varius (16 Juni 2011)

Sophia Thomalla
Lena Meyer-Landrut
Nina Moghaddam


----------



## TycoonHH (17 Juni 2011)

hübsch und sexy:

Simone Thomalla
Sophie Schütt
Aglaia Szyszkowitz


----------



## lada (18 Juni 2011)

Für mich
Katrin Bauerfeind
Karen Heinrichs


----------



## Corsa1981 (18 Juni 2011)

Stephanie Rahn
Kamilla Senjo
Mareille Höppner
Julia Josten
Linda Bethke
Claudia Kleinert
Judith Rakers
Annett Glatz
Christina Ringer


----------



## teufel 60 (17 Juli 2011)

nena

sarah conner

jeanette biedermann


----------



## linu (17 Juli 2011)

Karoline Schuch
Muriel Baumeister
Alexandra Schalaudeck


----------



## floh43 (18 Juli 2011)

Meine Top 7

Annika Kipp
Nazan Eckes
Birgit Schrowange
Charlotte Engelhardt
Miriam Lange
Maxi Biewer
Angela Finger Erben

das ist nicht einfach , es gibt so viele nette Mädels. Da fällt die Auswahl schwer.

:thumbup:


----------



## Geier91 (23 Juli 2011)

1: Nazan ECKES
2: Sila SAHIN
3: Collieen FERNANDES
4: Jeanette BIEDERMANN
5: Sonja KRAUS


----------



## rollg66 (23 Juli 2011)

Barbara Schöneberger und meine Frau


----------



## PromiFan (23 Juli 2011)

Die meisten wurden hier ja schon genannt, ich zähle trotzdem nochmal ein paar auf die ich sehr sexy finde:

- Judith Rakers
- Marietta Slomka
- Natalie Langer
- Nazan Eckes
- Diana Staehly
- Sophie Schütt
- Mariella Ahrens

Vielleicht ist ja auch eine für euch dabei


----------



## roma2000 (23 Juli 2011)

Angela Merkel!!!


----------



## mathias_353004 (26 Juli 2011)

1. Barbara Schöneberger
2. Christine Neubauer
3. Andrea Kiewel


----------



## HeikoDD (7 Aug. 2011)

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Sophia Thomalla
3. Michelle


----------



## Knuddel (7 Aug. 2011)

:thumbup:


edge095 schrieb:


> 1. Anne Menden
> 2. Barbara Meier
> 3. Lena Gercke



da muss ich edge059 rechtgeben auf 1 mit deutlichem Abstand Anne Menden Anne ist einfach unglaublich schön und sexy


----------



## alexxxxxi (9 Aug. 2011)

Mit Abstand natürlich die schöne Barbara Schöneberger.


----------



## grünweiß (18 Aug. 2011)

Platz 1: Lena Gercke
Platz 2: Sabrina Staubitz
Platz 3: Anne Will
Platz 4: Heike Makatsch
Platz 5: Stefanie Stappenbeck


----------



## mavoo (31 Aug. 2011)

Es gibt nur eine: Maxi Biewer


----------



## Rumpelmucke (31 Aug. 2011)

Deutschland, mir graust vor dir...


----------



## Franky70 (31 Aug. 2011)

Ich finde Schönheit PLUS Intelligenz unschlagbar und sage mal:
Anne Will


----------



## benmaroni (31 Aug. 2011)

S o n y a K r a u s


----------



## Franky70 (31 Aug. 2011)

benmaroni schrieb:


> S o n y a K r a u s


Ja gut, die auch...
Und Babsi Schöneberger sowieso ...wie soll man sich denn für EINE entscheiden?!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (31 Aug. 2011)

ist schon 13jahre tod 
aber 
Meine Mama​


----------



## mike2556 (31 Aug. 2011)

Meine Nr. 1 : Barbara Schöneberger!


----------



## yoda77 (5 Sep. 2011)

sophia thomalla


----------



## Zeus40 (6 Sep. 2011)

Kein Zweifel!

Cosma Shiva Hagen 

:thumbup:


----------



## Weltenbummler (6 Sep. 2011)

Nina Heinemann ,Dana Golombek ,Annemarie Warnkross,Sonya Kraus,Anne sophie Briest.


----------



## JonnyFCK13 (7 Sep. 2011)

Heidi Klum!


----------



## claus1954 (7 Sep. 2011)

Helene Fischer
--------------
--------------
---------------
--------------
--------------
Jasmin Wagner
Annika Kipp


----------



## Franky70 (7 Sep. 2011)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> ist schon 13jahre tod
> aber
> Meine Mama​


Traurige, aber auch schöne Antwort.


----------



## frankdaniels (4 Okt. 2011)

ANja HEyde
Patricia schäfer
anne planken


----------



## thomashm (5 Okt. 2011)

Die, die Du gerade liebst.


----------



## Blechbuckel (5 Okt. 2011)

1. Kim Heinzelmann
2. Judith Rakers
3. Birgit Klaus

Sandra Thier wäre natürlich auch dabei, aber sie kommt ja aus Österreich


----------



## Regger1982 (5 Okt. 2011)

Hana Nitsche
Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## k.a. (9 Okt. 2011)

also von denen die ich kenne:
1.) lena meyer landrut ( ziemlich jung und gut aussehend)
2.) heidi klum ( *__* )
3.) sonja kraus ( talk talk talk gefällt mir immer mehr)


----------



## mar1971z (9 Okt. 2011)

Nazan Eckes
Anett Möller
Colieen Feranndez


----------



## jaegerschueler (10 Okt. 2011)

Simone Thomalla
Nazan Eckes
Ennie van de Meiklockes


----------



## liebesusan (12 Okt. 2011)

1) Susan Hoecke :thumbup:

2) Sanna Englund

3) Natalie Alison


----------



## Nathurn (15 Okt. 2011)

1.) Andrea Sawatzki

2.) Suzanne von Borsody

3.) Desiree Nick


----------



## mar1971z (16 Okt. 2011)

1. Motsi Mabuse
2. Annett Möller
3. Nazan Eckes


----------



## Walt (16 Okt. 2011)

Ich verstehe Euc alle nicht. Kennt ihr sie nicht, oder seid ihr blind? Es ist *Sarah Bogen :*










































und hier zusammen mit Valea Scalabrino (rechts):


----------



## sylverknight (20 Okt. 2011)

verena wriedt ganz klar


----------



## hugo48 (3 Nov. 2011)

1: Madeleine Wehle
2. Yvonne Ransbach
3. Marlene Lufen


----------



## bundesberti (15 Nov. 2011)

1.) definitiv: Helene Fischer
2.) Claudia Kleinert
3.) Nazan Eckes

Grüß an alle,

bundesberti.:thumbup:


----------



## trommler (15 Nov. 2011)

Die sind alle nicht schlecht, aber absolute Spitze ist natürlich Maria Furtwängler!!


----------



## hanno1 (15 Nov. 2011)

Ich schließe mich Trommlers Meinung an!


----------



## Mike38100 (25 Nov. 2011)

Die hübscheste Frau? Da brauch ich nicht lang überlegen: Ganz klar meine eigene Frau. Das meine ich ernst, für mich ist sie die hübscheste überhaupt.

Aber von Prommis würde ich sagen:

1. Sanna Englund
2. Florentine Lahme (aus GSG9)

Bei denen könnte ich schwach werden


----------



## schüchtern (28 Nov. 2011)

1. Andrea Sawatzki
2. Veronica Ferres
3. Corinna Harfouch


----------



## helene_fischer (18 Dez. 2011)

Helene FISCHER NATÜRLICH


----------



## mar1971z (18 Dez. 2011)

1. Annett Möller
2. Motsi Mabuse
3. Nazan Eckes


----------



## korat (24 Dez. 2011)

Oha...armes Deutschland !


----------



## rescue (24 Dez. 2011)

Helene Fischer, an erster Stelle


----------



## Sippie (25 Dez. 2011)

*1. Helene Fischer
2. Agnes Zimmermann
3. Nazan Eckes*


----------



## jr1982 (26 Dez. 2011)

1. Schlagersängerin MICHELLE
2. Andrea Berg
3. Katja Burkard


----------



## uws (26 Dez. 2011)

1. Juliette Menke
2. Helene FIscher
3. Susan Hoecke


----------



## keagan77 (12 Jan. 2012)

marlene lufen


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Jan. 2012)

Stefanie Hertel
Andrea Jürgens
Franziska van Almsick


----------



## thunderbird01 (13 Jan. 2012)

Britt Hagedorn


----------



## plastikjute (31 Jan. 2012)

1. Alisar Ailabouni 
2. Marie Nasemann
3. Sarina Nowak
4. Hana Nitsche

Die Reihenfolge wechselt je nach Shooting, hehe. 

Die hässlichste Frau Deutschlands wäre Sonya Kraus, die Botox-Tante von PRO7. Gleich danach Botox-Tante Franjo Pooth.


----------



## yoda77 (6 Feb. 2012)

plat 1 definitiv magdalena neuner!


----------



## Freibier (6 Feb. 2012)

Collien Fernandes


----------



## uws (6 Feb. 2012)

1. Helene Fischer 
2. Janina Uhse
3. Susan Hoecke 
4. Madeleine Wehle
5. Juliette Menke
:WOW:


----------



## neprobe (9 Feb. 2012)

Anja Kling


----------



## tobacco (9 Feb. 2012)

MARLENE LUFEN 
KATRIN HUß
und damit ich keinen ärger bekomme - meine frau-
PS. SIE STAND GERADE NEBEN MIR


----------



## videot (12 Feb. 2012)

Alexandra Maria Lara (nur schauspielern kann sie nicht)


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Feb. 2012)

Über allen schwebt natürlich

DIANE KRUGER

Gibt aber noch ein paar nette Kandidatinnen:
- Lisa Martinek
- Helene Fischer
- Magdalena Neuner
- Martina Hill


----------



## FSH34 (12 Feb. 2012)

ICH :thumbup:

Jeanette Biedermann
Helene Fischer
Lena Meyer Landrut 

und

Du


----------



## schulle39 (16 Feb. 2012)

Als stolzer Vater kann ich nur sagen: Maike Billitis


----------



## gundilie (25 Feb. 2012)

sabrina staubitz


----------



## gundilie (25 Feb. 2012)

sabrina staubitz


----------



## HarunDogan (27 Feb. 2012)

Britt Hagedorn, Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## fezer (27 Feb. 2012)

Zuerst mal Helene Fischer..
dann .. Christine Neubauer
und zum Schluss...
der Rest aller schönen Frauen


----------



## trucker6569 (4 Apr. 2012)

Für mich ist das

Kim Fisher


----------



## steven64 (17 Apr. 2012)

*Lena Meyer Landrut*, wer sonst?
Nur wegen ihr bin ich in diesem Forum.


----------



## mario18001 (17 Apr. 2012)

Almsick
Schöneberger
Connor


----------



## Rebell96 (18 Apr. 2012)

National

1. Mandy Capristo
2. Janaina Zarella
3. Sophia Thomalla 

International

1.Jessica Alba
2.Brooklyn Decker
3.Megan Fox


----------



## MarkyMark (19 Apr. 2012)

Mike38100 schrieb:


> Die hübscheste Frau? Da brauch ich nicht lang überlegen: Ganz klar meine eigene Frau. Das meine ich ernst, für mich ist sie die hübscheste überhaupt.



Geht mir genauso. Meine Frau ist und bleibt die schönste, die sieht sogar morgens gänzlich ungestylt knattergeil aus. 

Alles andere ist Fassade und/oder Promi, bei denen man eben nur die Hülle toll findet. Für keinen Preis würde ich meine Frau gegen eine Promi eintauschen.

Ansonsten finde ich Simone Panteleit sehr attraktiv, aber eben auch, weil die Ähnlichkeit zu meiner Frau so irre ist, dass einem das manchmal komisch vorkommt (bei der Geburt getrennt?)


----------



## uws (21 Mai 2012)

Platz 1- Helene Fischer


----------



## Schuhski (22 Mai 2012)

Jasmin Wagner


----------



## Teslapanzer (2 Juni 2012)

Beate Igel


----------



## alexxxxxi (2 Juni 2012)

Gülcan Kamps


----------



## Stone Cold (3 Juni 2012)

Lena Johanna Therese Meyer-Landrut


----------



## Alibaba13 (3 Juni 2012)

Es wäre vermessen sich bei so vielen eine raus suchen zu müssen!!!!


----------



## Thommydoc (4 Juni 2012)

Alexandra Neldel
Nazan Eckes
Annemarie Warnkross
Nova Meierhenrich


----------



## EvelynFischerFan (15 Juni 2012)

Evelyn Fischer


----------



## gundilie (12 Juli 2012)

Keine Frage, sabrina staubitz


----------



## JoeMontana (28 Juli 2012)

Mandy Capristo


----------



## DJ Peer Siehl (2 Aug. 2012)

Für mich:
*die Nr.1: Anja Kling*
*die Nr.2: Idil Üner**
die Nr.3: Nazan Eckes*


----------



## mer64 (5 Aug. 2012)

1. Anja Kling
2. Simone Panteleit
3. Alexandra Maria Lara


----------



## boy 2 (5 Aug. 2012)

MSV1902 schrieb:


> 1. meine Frau
> 2. Annika Kipp:thumbup:
> 3. Anja Heyde
> 4. Katja Burkard :WOW:



1. Deine Frau
2. Meine Frau
3. Angela Merkel


----------



## chasteboy (10 Aug. 2012)

*mandy grace capristo ! ! !*


----------



## matze36 (11 Aug. 2012)

Franziska van Almsick


----------



## mandyfan (30 Aug. 2012)

1. Mandy Capristo
2. Alena Gerber


----------



## Bluescreen80 (30 Aug. 2012)

1. Nina Moghaddam
2. Janina Uhse
3. Sandra Schneiders


----------



## Gnurf (9 Sep. 2012)

Hmmm ... mal überlegen:

1. Nina Moghadam
2. Lena Meyer Landrut
3. LaFee
4. Florence Enns

Das waren zumindest die, die mir spontan eingefallen sind.


----------



## Lenafan98 (10 Sep. 2012)

1.Lena Meyer Landrut
2.Magdalena Neuner
3.Alexandra Neldel


----------



## ludmilla (10 Sep. 2012)

Roberta Bieling


----------



## MWcrazyhorse (15 Sep. 2012)

Brigit Schrowange
Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## akiba89 (15 Sep. 2012)

lady kate ganz klar


----------



## Don76 (15 Sep. 2012)

1. Kamilla Senjo
2. Jennifer Knäble
3. Roberta Bieling


----------



## Guschtl (15 Sep. 2012)

eine Frau die hier niemand kennt, die noch nie in einem TV-Studio war und den roten Teppich nur aus der Zeitung kennt. die genau so drauf ist wie du und ich, die 5 tage in der woche zur arbeit geht und auch ohne make-up die schönste frau der welt ist :thumbup:

ja, diese frau(en) gibt es, und man wird sie nie in solch foren finden können...


----------



## atalwin (17 Sep. 2012)

Ich find ja Alexandra Maria Lara sehr hübsch...


----------



## chandler (25 Sep. 2012)

charlotte engelhardt danach thomalla


----------



## freemant (25 Sep. 2012)

Lena G. auf jeden Fall


----------



## Leitner (25 Sep. 2012)

Eigentlich gibt es da ne ganze Menge - aber ich würd mich da meinem Vorposter anschließen - Lena G. ist schon ne Nummer für sich


----------



## burns (25 Sep. 2012)

Auch hier kann ich wieder Felicitas Woll anbringen, kaum zu glauben in wie vielen Threads ich Ihren namen hochloben kann hehe


----------



## wraithlord (26 Sep. 2012)

Felicitas Woll und Marie Bäumer sind da bei mir ganz oben auf der Liste!


----------



## foolish1337 (26 Sep. 2012)

Für mich ganz klar Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## dakingceleb (26 Sep. 2012)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## BB24 (28 Sep. 2012)

freemant schrieb:


> Lena G. auf jeden Fall



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## derbeste (29 Sep. 2012)

Alexandra Maria Lara


----------



## TheDome (1 Okt. 2012)

Wurde Lena Meyer-Landrut schon genannt?


----------



## Carola (7 Okt. 2012)

1. Verona Pooth
2. Verona Pooth
3. Verona Pooth


----------



## aron66 (9 Okt. 2012)

1. Natalie Langer
2. Heidi Klum
3. Cosma Shiva Hagen


----------



## webfreak (10 Okt. 2012)

Jessica Ginkel


----------



## fiantel (10 Okt. 2012)

Auf jeden Fall Heidi Klum ich weiß nicht wieso genau aber sie hat irgendwas besonderes an sich!!


----------



## celeb_fan_xz (11 Okt. 2012)

Für mich immer noch Annemarie Warnkross.


----------



## Olli4184 (11 Okt. 2012)

1 Barbara Schöneberger 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.... Verona Pooth 
.... Christine Neubauer 
.... Britt Hagedorn


----------



## bigi06 (11 Okt. 2012)

Bettina Cramer
Annika Kipp
Marlene Lufen


----------



## biber05 (12 Okt. 2012)

Nora Tschirner
Britt Hagedorn
Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## tamoo24 (15 Okt. 2012)

1. Anne Will
2. Lena Meyer Landrut
3. Britt Hagedorn
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Miriam Pede


----------



## testuser1234560 (18 Okt. 2012)

Otto Walkes


----------



## Skyfly100 (19 Okt. 2012)

Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## Skyfly100 (19 Okt. 2012)

und Mandy Capristo, nur zumeist etwas überschminkt.


----------



## lovable28 (1 Nov. 2012)

Das ist Lena Gercke.


----------



## arev (2 Nov. 2012)

1. toni garrn
2. Lena mayer-landrut
3. Sara Nuru


----------



## djrock (3 Nov. 2012)

Lena Meyer Landrut


----------



## jtpop (5 Nov. 2012)

Heike Makatsch eindeutig


----------



## Joojoo (5 Nov. 2012)

lovable28 schrieb:


> Das ist Lena Gercke.



Auf jeden Fall Lena :thumbup:


----------



## uwe0166 (5 Nov. 2012)

Alexandra Neldel


----------



## Yunan (5 Nov. 2012)

Barbara Schöneberger
Sila Sahin
Nazan Eckes


----------



## homer88 (13 Nov. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## japaninja (30 Nov. 2012)

-Pamela Großer
-Verona Pooht
-Barbara Schöneberger
-Annette Frier
-Marlene Lufen
-Franziska van Almsick
-Maxi Biewer
-Birgit Schowange
-Maren Gilzer
-Elke Martens
-Alida Kurras
-Desiree Nick


----------



## toothsain (30 Nov. 2012)

-Lena Meyer-Landrut
-Verona Pooth
-Gülcan Kamps
-Fernanda Brandao
-Nela Panghy-Lee


----------



## Buster (30 Nov. 2012)

Desiree Nick

Dolly Buster 

Ricarda M 
..........................................


----------



## rammbock (10 Jan. 2013)

maria furtwängler


----------



## tort3 (10 Jan. 2013)

1. Sarah Bogen
2. Lena Meyer Landrut
3. Sarah Engels


----------



## ahSLS (10 Jan. 2013)

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Lena Gercke
3. Alexandra Neldel


----------



## hurricanecarter99 (12 Jan. 2013)

1. janina uhse
2. lena gercke
3. fiona erdmann


----------



## brian69 (12 Jan. 2013)

*Diane Kruger 

Toni Garrn 

Eva Habermann *


----------



## zool (13 Jan. 2013)

Natascha Berg
Nazan Eckes
Franziska Knuppe


----------



## Walt (13 Jan. 2013)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Jeanette Biedermann
3. Janina Uhse

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Paddy007 (13 Jan. 2013)

Micaela Schäfer
S. Van der Waart


----------



## cooper1111 (14 Jan. 2013)

Für mich eindeutig Claudia Michelsen dann Katja Riemann


----------



## Tyler Durden (14 Jan. 2013)

Aus Platz 1 ist definitv Judith Rakers. Die ist wunderschön, intelligent, lustig und seriös.


----------



## firefighter55 (19 Jan. 2013)

Barbara Schöneberger
Eva Habermann


----------



## smashy (21 Jan. 2013)

collien fernandes


----------



## trucker1973 (21 Jan. 2013)

1) marie bäumer
2) verona feldbusch
3) sonja kraus


----------



## Charly68 (24 Jan. 2013)

Nazan Eckes :WOW:


----------



## simon69 (25 Jan. 2013)

Simone Thomalla


----------



## trommler (25 Jan. 2013)

Ohne jeden Zweifel, Maria Furtwängler!!


----------



## gundilie (21 Apr. 2013)

sabrina staubitz


----------



## mario46anni (21 Apr. 2013)

Bettina Cramer!
Britt Hagedorn!
Marlene Lufen!


----------



## Stoney (21 Apr. 2013)

1 Helene Fischer
2 Annemarie Warnkros
3 Anika Kipp
4 Kati Witt
5 Maria Furtwängler


----------



## Stone Cold (21 Apr. 2013)

Lena Johanna Therese Meyer-Landrut
Alexandra Neldel
Lena Gercke


----------



## porkpie (22 Apr. 2013)

nina heinemann


----------



## Zany (22 Apr. 2013)

1) Mandy Capristo
2) Hana Nitsche
3) Rebecca Mir


----------



## Akrueger100 (22 Apr. 2013)

*Die kennt ihr nicht*


----------



## blueeyes1973 (22 Apr. 2013)

1. Barbara Schöneberger
2. Yvonne Catterfeld
3. Sonja Zietlow


----------



## dingoted (24 Apr. 2013)

ffmommenheim schrieb:


> Platz 1= Heidi Klum
> Platz 2= Sonja Kraus
> Platz 3=collien fernandes



Super Klasse


----------



## 1900 (24 Apr. 2013)

Heidi Klum
Diane Kruger
Yana Gercke


----------



## Apollo4 (24 Apr. 2013)

1. Isabell Gerschke
2. Eva Habermann
3: Jessica Ginkel
4. Helene Fischer


----------



## RudiRudi (28 Mai 2013)

*meine !!!!!!!*


----------



## Parzival1 (22 Juni 2013)

Annemarie Warnkross
Aglaia Szyszkowitz
Sabine Lisicki


----------



## claus1954 (22 Juni 2013)

Platz 1-Helene Fischer !!!
Platz 2- Helene Fischer !!!
Platz 3-Helene Fischer!!!
:thx:

:WOW:


----------



## arax57 (25 Juni 2013)

1.Aglaia Szyszkowitz
2.Christine Neubauer
3.Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## lion62 (3 Juli 2013)

Meine Favoritinnen:
1. Nazan Eckes
2. Collien Fernandes 
3. Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Sushi24 (6 Juli 2013)

*Charlotte engelhardt ( würdig )
Sonja kraus
Babara schöneberger*


----------



## SirBombe (6 Juli 2013)

Leider kann man die Frage so nicht beantworten denn die aufgezählten sind doch keine Deutschen Frauen egal ob Sängerin oder Tennis Mandy Capristo , oder Sabine Lisicki ,Nazan Eckes ,Helene Fischer sind doch alle nur geborgt .Auch wenn sie hübsch sind keine ist bei uns geboren .


----------



## kabelager (14 Juli 2013)

Platz 1=Monica Ivancan
Platz 2=Annemarie Warnkross
Platz 3=Charlotte Engelhardt


----------



## RandomCitizen (20 Juli 2013)

collien fernandes


----------



## trommler (21 Juli 2013)

Ich wiederhole meine Antwort vom Januar 2013: Die hübscheste Frau Deutschlands ist für mich ohne jeden Zweifel MARIA FURTWÄNGLER!! Schaut euch mal die neuen Bilder bei Celebboard von der scharfen Katze an. Ich finde, etwas geilers als Maria gibt es nicht!!


----------



## noelle (21 Juli 2013)

MARIA FURTWÄNGLER


----------



## BeerLover (22 Juli 2013)

1. Eva Padberg
2. Fiona Erdmann
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Heidi Klum
5. Verena Kerth


----------



## luv (23 Juli 2013)

Sarah Engels
Fabienne Rothe
Lena Meyer Landruth
Sabiene Lisiki
Rebecca Mir
Lucy Scherer


----------



## Nightcrawler (10 Aug. 2013)

1) Felicitas Woll
2) Lena Meyer Landruth
3) Iris Berben (zu Zeiten der Playboyfotos. Aber auch heute noch ist sie in dem Alter eine wahnsinnig attraktive Frau)
4) Esther Schweins


----------



## rezzolin (12 Aug. 2013)

Lena Meyer Landrut
Barbara Auer
Nina Bott


----------



## Petrarch (14 Aug. 2013)

Mareille Höppner
Lena Gercke
Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## FootPhucker (14 Aug. 2013)

Mandy Capristo
Lena Meyer Landrut
Fernanda Brandao


----------



## Yahooman (25 Aug. 2013)

[1] Lena Gercke,
[2] Lena Meyer Landrut,
[3] Babara schöneberger

Yahooo


----------



## superfan2000 (28 Aug. 2013)

Stefanie Hertel


----------



## redbeard (28 Aug. 2013)

Karoline Herfurth
Cosma Shiva Hagen
Josephine Preuss


----------



## Akrueger100 (28 Aug. 2013)

*Ganz Klar Ilka Bessin:WOW:*


----------



## Schniposa (28 Aug. 2013)

1. Annemarie Warnkros

2. Sarah Connor

3. Anne Will


----------



## gundilie (30 Aug. 2013)

1.Sabrina Staubitz
2.Bettina Cramer
3,Eva Padberg


----------



## Lanzlotlink (31 Aug. 2013)

1. Susanne Bormann
2. Josefine Preuß
3. Cornelia Gröschel


----------



## klaus2013 (31 Aug. 2013)

Helene Fischer


----------



## dirk717273 (1 Sep. 2013)

Helene Fischer
Katharina Witt
Alexandra Neldel
Radost Bokel 
Stefanie Hertel


----------



## pato64 (9 Sep. 2013)

fiantel schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall Heidi Klum ich weiß nicht wieso genau aber sie hat irgendwas besonderes an sich!!



_*Ich weiß es: Sie ist extrem dämlich !*_


----------



## gundilie (11 Okt. 2013)

sabrina staubitz
sabrina staubitz
sabrina staubitz
:thumbup:


----------



## monacino (16 Okt. 2013)

Mareile Höppner!
:thumbup:


----------



## Scoponi (19 Okt. 2013)

Zoe Weiland
Peri Baumeister
Henriette Confurius


----------



## spezius1 (21 Okt. 2013)

01. Annemarie Warnkross
02. Jeanette Biedermann
03. Sonya Kraus

...Anke Engelke, Alida Kurras, Lucy Diakovska, Sandy Mölling, Sarah Kuttner, verona Pooth, Kader loth, Bettina Cramer, Britt Hagedorn, Caroline Beil, Annette Frier, Mirja Boes, Caroline Kebekus, Sabrina Stelur, Sarah Connor, Indira Weiss, Anna Heesch, Sarah Connor, Arabella Kiesbauer, Jessica Witte-Winter, Katja Riemann...


----------



## Airbus21258 (21 Okt. 2013)

Sandra Ahrabian....


----------



## Henmarina (22 Okt. 2013)

Meine TOP 3:
Nr. 1 = Collien Fernandes
Nr. 2 = Isabell Horn
Nr. 3 = Janina Uhse


----------



## CrownOfThorns (11 Nov. 2013)

Nr. 1: Alexandra Maria Lara
Nr. 2: Collien Fernandes
Nr. 3: Eva Padberg


----------



## dodama878 (2 Jan. 2014)

Anett Möller


----------



## hans.wagener (30 Juni 2014)

Für mich sind die schönsten Frauen

1. Katharina Böhm:thx:
2. Muriel Baumeister
3. Anja Kling


----------



## Dilbert (6 Juli 2014)

Silvana Koch-Mehrin


----------



## Biebes (7 Juli 2014)

meine Nachbarin


----------



## superfan2000 (8 Nov. 2014)

Stefanie Hertel :drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::


----------



## pLagerblom7 (5 Jan. 2015)

Sophia Thomalla (=


----------



## japaninja (10 Dez. 2017)

japaninja schrieb:


> -Pamela Großer
> -Verona Pooht
> -Barbara Schöneberger
> -Annette Frier
> ...


----------



## Baustert Paul (11 Dez. 2017)

:cool
Helene Fischer
Francine Jordi
Rosanna Rocci
Michaela Zondler
Birgit Langer
Anita & Alexandra Hofmann
Kristina Bach
Andrea Berg
Claudia Jung
Stefanie Hertel
Maxi Biewer
Jennifer Knäble
Nazan Eckes
Eva Imhof
Birgit von Bentzel
Ulrike von der Groeben
Birgit Schrowange
Ilka Essmüller
Marlene Lufen
Vanessa Blumhagen:doppelwub::doppelwub::doppelwub::doppelwub::thumbup:::thumbup::thx::thx:
Vanessa Mai 
Tanja Hewer


----------



## lappi (16 Dez. 2017)

Birgitte Schrowange
Stefanie Hertel
Alexandra Hofmann
Maria Furtwängler
Madeleine Wehle
Johanna Wokalek
Veronica Ferres


----------



## h1rsch (17 Dez. 2017)

Janina Uhse
Marie Bäumer
Lara Trautmann


----------



## Walt (14 Juni 2018)

Bitte stimmt auch hier ab:


----------



## Walt (12 Juli 2018)

Sehr gute Auswahl!




Baustert Paul schrieb:


> :cool
> Helene Fischer
> Francine Jordi
> Rosanna Rocci
> ...


----------



## Baustert Paul (14 Juli 2018)

Baustert Paul schrieb:


> :cool
> Helene Fischer
> Francine Jordi
> Rosanna Rocci
> ...


Simone Stelzer
Vanessa Mai


----------



## cropatricia (1 Sep. 2018)

Heidi Klum


----------



## Walt (8 Jan. 2019)

Lena Gercke




Jessica Ginkel




Anna Julia Kapfelsperger




Sarah Bogen




Felicitas Woll




Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl




Valentina Pahde




Iris Mareike Steen




Cosma-Shiva Hagen


----------



## superfan2000 (3 Feb. 2019)

Die Filmschauspielerin Julia Biedermann ist auch eine bildhübsche Frau mit einer geilen Ausstrahlung. 💘💘💘💘💘💘💘💘💘💘💘


----------



## loewin12 (5 Feb. 2019)

1. Annika Kipp
2. Lena Meyer Landrut
3.Jasmin Wagner


----------



## loewin12 (5 Feb. 2019)

1. Annika Kipp
2. Lena Meyer Landrut
3. Jasmin Wagner


----------



## xtothez123 (21 März 2019)

Schwierig. Wenn es nur nach "hübsch" geht würde ich sagen Lena Gercke.


----------



## GeilerPromiFan (17 Mai 2019)

Jennifer Knäble 
Lena Gercke
Lena Meyer-Landrut
Laura Wontorra
Andrea Kaiser
Anna Kraft
Heidi Klum
Vivien Geppert


----------



## s0meguy (3 Juni 2019)

- Lena Gercke
- Esther Sedlaczek
- Sarah-Lorraine Riek


----------



## Bern_rondon (21 Aug. 2019)

Heidi klumm auf jeden


----------



## gargamel (14 Sep. 2019)

Jessica Kastrop


----------



## haller (18 Juli 2022)

Andrea Ballschuh


----------

